# Casting Supplies-Can anyone point



## ashleyt (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on a HCPCS code for waterproof casting supplies other than the waterproof tape.  Such as the packing that is used?  We have an office that has purchased this supply and apparently it is more expensive then the regular non waterproof supplies but i cannot find a HCPCS code to bill it under.  Wondering if maybe it should just go under a 99070.

Thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 21, 2011)

Did you look at all the HCPCs Q40-- codes for casting supplies?


----------



## peachygirl (Sep 22, 2011)

We use code Q4050 (unspecified) with the line item description "waterproof casting supplies". We get paid this way for most Medicaid/commercial carriers (just watch for individual plan modifiers and unit limits)... Also, this is for AZ, so medical necessity gets these paid b/c of the Arizona heat--make sure your drs. add a notation about medical necessity.

-Mallory, CPC


----------

